# Advantages of CP+Headlights Prediction during OLL



## Smiles (Mar 31, 2017)

Something I worked on learning last year without full knowledge of the advantages, but I kept discovering more. It's not revolutionary as a technique on its own, and there's a Cubing World ottozing video on the same idea + partial EP recognition. But I go over some non-obvious advantages it presents, and in the future I'll talk about extensions that make it actually super useful.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 31, 2017)

Some headlights on left A perm, block on front, algs. Just because you said there werent any good ones:

R2 F' R U R' U' R' F2 R U R U' R' F' R2
F' U2 R' D R U' R' D' R U' F 
R U R' F' r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Smiles (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks! A lot of people have suggested wide T perm as well, which I knew about, but honestly I feel like it's a sacrifice not to use A perm since it's 9 moves with no awkward things going on. At least I think it's true for 3x3, not necessarily on big cubes though.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 31, 2017)

I'll watch it later, I'm curious to see what ideas you have about this. Obviously it's a good idea in general, but I only became interested in CP prediction when I realised it was good for 4x4 parity stuff I was working on (I made a vid about it if you're curious). Basically, by using two opposite colour edges to recognise PLL you don't get adjacent edge swap, and knowing what CP is beforehand is essential to make that not suck. You also get a few other advantages thrown in for free. It's also how I plan to recog PLL+1 on sq-1.


----------

